

Users' screen size matters - german

My startup is a webapp, and we have a lot of problems designing the interface, the first one was the users screen size.
We think it should all fit in a 1024 x 768 px screen, of course is the screen is bigger than that, The interface will also look good, 800 x 600 screens is just a problem, we solved it with css (overflow-x) in that way an user could even work with a small screen.
Does any of you have the same problem?

======
bootload
_"... My startup is a webapp, and we have a lot of problems designing the
interface ... We think it should all fit in a 1024 x 768 px screen, of course
is the screen is bigger than that, The interface will also look good, 800 x
600 screens is just a problem ..."_

 _'we think'_? Get a demo out and ask your users what size is best for them.
Hint: grab someone for a quick 5min usage test (Joel test, 12 Steps to Better
Code) ~ <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

------
ivankirigin
I understand if you don't want to disclose, but this is hard to discuss
without an idea of what features you're including. Maybe something can be take
out of the base screen.

